# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  windows не удалось автоматически обнаружить параметры прокси этой сети

## GoodCell

При подключении к сети wi-fi(и введением правильного пароля) выдает "Не удается подключиться к этой сети", затем я пробую сделать диагностику неполадок в сети и мне выдает ошибку "windows не удалось автоматически обнаружить параметры прокси этой сети". Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему.
Что я пробовал используя другие источники(которые не помогли):
1.Откатывал систему
2.Так же проблема могла быть в отключенной "службе автоматического обнаружения веб-прокси winhttp". Она у меня была отключена, но при включении ничего не изменилось.
3.Ввода команд "netsh winsock reset" и "netsh int ip reset c:\netshlog.txt"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *GoodCell*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------

GoodCell

----------


## GoodCell

кто то видит мой топик в списке всех топиков?просто я его не вижу и думаю остальные тоже)

----------


## Vvvyg

Ни малейших подозрений, что проблема как-то связана с вирусами. Но, раз уж делаете логи, делайте по правилам. Базы AVZ обновить, система x64, нужен только один лог AVZ.

----------


## GoodCell

извините за логи. Обновления баз в папке я не нашел как написано в правилах(кстати там же пишут, что нужны оба лога от avz).с телефона и с другого устройства заходило нормально

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

есть у кого-то еще идем что делать?

----------


## Vvvyg

По локальной сети (проводу) нормально подключается?

----------


## GoodCell

дело в том, что вай фай не мой, а в общежитии, в котором я живу( так что я не знаю :Sad:

----------


## Vvvyg

Проверьте на другом роутере, и Wi-Fi, и проводное подключение.

Ещё раз - тема явно не для раздела по борьбе с вирусами.

----------


## GoodCell

другого провайдера не имею к сожалению. Попробовал с мобильного телефона включить вайфай(мобильный) и зайти. Зашло

----------


## Vvvyg

Скачайте утилиту MiniToolBox и сохраните на рабочем столе.

Запустите при подключённом Wi-Fi, отметьте следующие пункты:

Список настроек прокси Internet ExplorerСписок настроек прокси FirefoxСписок из файла HostsСписок настроек IPСписок настроек WinsockСписок последних 10 записей журнала событийСписок установленных программТолько проблемныхСписок юзеров, разделов и размера памятиСписок дампа памятисписок точек восстановления

и нажмите Старт.

После завершения сбора информации откроется отчет *Result.txt*, прикрепите его к своему сообщению. Если вы закрыли отчет утилиты, он будет находиться в той же папке, откуда была запущена утилита.

----------


## GoodCell

сделал

----------


## Vvvyg

По переписке ничего не решим, надо пробовать на других подключениях, сетевых и беспроводных. Найдите знающего человека, поставьте ему бутылку любимого напитка...  :Wink: 

Удалите полностью в диспетчере устройств беспроводной сетевой адаптер Qualcomm Atheros AR5B97, затем установите свежий драйвер.

Не поможет - увы, решайте в оффлайне.

----------


## GoodCell

обновил драйвер + попробовал отключить брадмауер и все заработало)) (хотя раньше тоже отключал его)
Но все заработало!!!Спасибо. большое!!!!!!! :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## Vvvyg

Брандмауэр с параметрами по умолчанию не должен блокировать соединения полностью... Что-то не так настроено.
Выполните рекомендации после лечения.

----------

